# Smok M80 sleeve



## Azhar789 (8/9/15)

As the title says, I'm looking for a sleeve for my Smok M80 plus in the Cape Town area. Preferably a white or blue sleeve.


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/15)

Thread moved to "Who has stock?"


----------

